# BMW 320i Monaco Blue paint correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello there :wave:

This is another car which I polished in one day and 12 hours to do the job !
Very nice colour this Monaco Blue , unfortunately it wasn't in the best conditions , another thing it was BMW former Executive driven it certainly didn't look that way when I first saw it !

Forgive me if I cut this write up short I was pushed for time !

Roof before









After









50/50 Boot

















































































50/50 drivers side door 












































































































Final results !





























































































































































































Products used to get to these results !









Just one daylight shot 










Coming up next !










Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

love that colour, awesome work as usual mate


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Great job, nice to see someone else using permanon:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work mario in a short time


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

lovely colour, awesome job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mario, lovely colour a really nice deep gloss to the finish.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very nice Mario! Massive effort for 1 day mate! 
Did it get the Opti-Guard treatment?


----------



## maya (May 14, 2011)

great work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Demetri said:



Great work there buddy :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Demetri :thumb:



DMH-01 said:



Great work as always mate :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Dan :thumb:



dhiren_motilal said:



love that colour, awesome work as usual mate

Click to expand...

Thanks Dhiren 



Eric the Red said:



Great job, nice to see someone else using permanon:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Eric, I love the Permanon it's a great product:thumb: for when you are pushed for time like this one day job!



Black Magic Detail said:



nice work mario in a short time

Click to expand...

Thanks Stevie!



Miguel Pestana said:



lovely colour, awesome job

Click to expand...

Thank you Miguel !



tonyy said:



Great work

Click to expand...

Thanks Tony :thumb:



Racer said:



Superb work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Rui :thumb:



Mad Ad said:



Nice work Mario, lovely colour a really nice deep gloss to the finish.

Click to expand...

Thank you Adam, yes it is a nice colour and with the proper prep and Permanon Supershine it looks even better :thumb:



type[r]+ said:



Looks very nice Mario! Massive effort for 1 day mate! 
Did it get the Opti-Guard treatment?

Click to expand...

Thanks Matt, it was a massive effort especially with this rock hard BMW Ceramic Clear:wall:

No, the LSP was Permanon Supershine Coating , no time for Opti-Guard !



maya said:



great work

Click to expand...

Thank you

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

So great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks great, but I'd be 99% sure that isn't Monaco blue. Looks more like Le Mans Blue? (My car is Monaco and it is much, much darker than that.)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> So great work Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

_daveR said:


> Looks great, but I'd be 99% sure that isn't Monaco blue. Looks more like Le Mans Blue? (My car is Monaco and it is much, much darker than that.)


*Thanks Dave , I was told by another member that it's Montego Blue !

Mario*


----------

